# 2016 Murano



## Rajat (Oct 22, 2015)

We're looking to buy a new Murano. The only thing is that we don't know whether to wait for the 2016 model. Has anyone heard about the features of the model? What are the differences between this and the 2015 model?


----------



## MisterNico27 (Oct 17, 2015)

Go to a dealer...


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

I am in the same boat and was wondering the same questions - if I should wait or just buy the 2015 one. I don't know much, but the other day I did the online chat with a Nissan representative. The lady said that there were extremely minor differences between the 2015 model and the 2016 model - but that's all she said. So I imagine the two are basically going to be the same.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi again,

I just spoke to another Nissan rep on the Nissan website and they said that the 2015 model and the 2016 model will be exactly the same and that there will be no differences between the two.


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

1 functional app would've been a nice change for the 2016


----------



## justjesus33 (Nov 2, 2015)

U should google.. There are some major changes on the inside and the exterior.The front and the backlight, front end are diff.. The screen size are going from 8 to 7in..


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

You'd be surprised at how many innacurate and bogus articles google links to. In the "all new 2016 Murano" articles it looks identical to the 2015....except for 1 article that shows the 1 pic of the rear that appears to be a concept version right above the pic of the rear of a productoon 2015.


----------

